# Age is a state of mind



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

https://www.singletracks.com/blog/mtb-training/how-to-stay-strong-on-your-mountain-bike-as-you-age/

Yup


----------



## Crankyone (Dec 8, 2014)

I wish I was 54 again!


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

^ Or even 64.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Best to do stuff while you're young.

You'll never be younger than you are right now.

Go do stuff...


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

my body is 49, but my brain is still 17....sometimes, these 2 things don't "communicate" very well, with the body almost always losing


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

TL,DR but my 56 year old messed up back calls bullshit on this premise. And it's getting ready right now to go out this morning and dig some trail. Ffffffffffuuuuu.........



:lol:


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Oh My Sack! said:


> TL,DR but my 56 year old messed up back calls bullshit on this premise. And it's getting ready right now to go out this morning and dig some trail. Ffffffffffuuuuu.........
> 
> :lol:


My ~56 y/o messed up back says fvk that noise, we have youngsters around here for that sort of work


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Good article. I've been reading a lot of info about master's level training and racing, and there is a consistent message about the specific systems that require more attention as we age.

Recovery is huge. This cannot be overstated.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

Good article. It reminds me that I need to get my road bike back out and do the recovery rides between hard efforts.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Work out, stay fit, die anyway.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Lost me within the first few paragraphs.
To each their own, but if "the secret of staying strong is chasing around much younger guys", I'll just stick with getting old, thanks. 
Younger _women_ maybe, but I've had more luck with ones my age or a little older... 

I'm a few weeks from 47, and would be a great example of aging gracefully if downtime and chronic pain from injuries could be removed from the equation. But for that, I'd be 46 going on 20(still am when I feel good!), and my only "secret" is maintaining a continuing interest in/obsession with one hobby or another that requires a high degree of physical activity, plus a lot of weightlifting along the way.
At this age, I think that at least maintaining a good base level of fitness is crucial, because it certainly isn't regained as quickly or easily as before!


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Mr Pig said:


> Work out, stay fit, die anyway.


Yep, but hopefully on your feet instead of bedridden.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Crankout said:


> Good article. I've been reading a lot of info about master's level training and racing, and there is a consistent message about the specific systems that require more attention as we age.
> 
> Recovery is huge. This cannot be overstated.


yep...and I need constant reminders about how what we put in our bodies GREATLY effects what we get out of them...my weak willed personality will always steer me towards a sack of White Castles over a bowl of salad, even though I know better

good to read about other peoples take on it


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Mr Pig said:


> Work out, stay fit, die anyway.





J.B. Weld said:


> Yep, but hopefully on your feet instead of bedridden.


yep...in my dying days, I would rather be reflecting back on a life fully lived, than a life of passed or missed opportunities, especially if I would have had some control over avoiding missing out on things

my greatest fear as I get older is immobility...


----------



## ddoh (Jan 11, 2017)

"Lost me within the first few paragraphs.
To each their own, but if "the secret of staying strong is chasing around much younger guys", I'll just stick with getting old, thanks. 
Younger women maybe, but I've had more luck with ones my age or a little older... 

I'm a few weeks from 47"

Ummmmm.... You ARE one of the younger guys.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm 56 and routinely ride with 27 to 35 year-olds. They make me push and I still have the edge on most of them, for now.

I rode with my 28 year-old nephew on Sunday and he asked me how I can still out climb him on my SS. I told him it's not in the legs, it's in the head. He nodded, but I don't think he really understood it. The difference is that he endures the climbs to get to the "fun stuff". I attack the climbs and enjoy the "fun stuff" as a rest between climbs. 

A lot of people push to their perceived max, but in reality it's only around 50%. They get uncomfortable and figure they have given it their all. They need to learn how to push through that barrier. It's the high intensity training that's necessary as we age.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

J.B. Weld said:


> Yep, but hopefully on your feet instead of bedridden.


My feet are killing me.


----------



## Utilitrack (Jul 13, 2017)

OwenM said:


> Lost me within the first few paragraphs.
> To each their own, but if "the secret of staying strong is chasing around much younger guys", I'll just stick with getting old, thanks.
> Younger _women_ maybe, but I've had more luck with ones my age or a little older...
> 
> ...


Great perspective! One week shy of 50 here.


----------



## nhodge (Jul 6, 2004)

"age is a state of mind"
overruled by ageing lungs & thighs


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

Age is not ONLY a state of mind, but your state of mind will go a long way toward feeling and acting young.

I turn 66 this summer and regularly ride with my 27 year old son. And yes, he has to wait for me.....thank goodness. If I could still beat him, I'd disown him. 

He and I got just back from our annual spring pain-fest in Moab, after one local ride to warm up. I cleaned a long climb there I'd never cleaned before. But there will come a time when PR's will come to an end. You just have to fight to put the inevitable off as long as possible.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Age is a state of mind at 50, not so much at 70. Things start to change after 65, but until then, yeah, attitude is worth a lot. After that smart needs to kick in. Velobike understands...


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

bsieb said:


> Age is a state of mind at 50, not so much at 70. Things start to change after 65, but until then, yeah, attitude is worth a lot. After that smart needs to kick in. Velobike understands...


I'm not sure how smart though. I'm entered in the WEMBO 24 Hour Solo World Championships in October, and to enhance my chances I'l be riding a rigid singlespeed... 

I don't train, I just go for rides.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

bsieb said:


> Age is a state of mind at 50, not so much at 70. Things start to change after 65, but until then, yeah, attitude is worth a lot. After that smart needs to kick in. Velobike understands...


I don't know, I think attitude is always important. Lot's of people give up on themselves and then the body follows, I know it can go the other way too and no matter what you think or do the body will eventually fail but I'm convinced that the brain can have have an amazing influence on flesh and blood.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

^Ok, I guess time will tell. 

Any 70+ riders care to speak up on this? I hear a lot of bravado from ~50 YOs but not much from the 70+ YO riders, who, it seems, would possess the real wisdom.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

bsieb said:


> ^Ok, I guess time will tell.
> 
> Any 70+ riders care to speak up on this? I hear a lot of bravado from ~50 YOs but not much from the 70+ YO riders, who, it seems, would possess the real wisdom.


Age doesn't necessarily bring wisdom, I know this firsthand.

And I'm not displaying bravado, pretty much the opposite. I'm humbly thankful for what I've got and realize that circumstances could change for the worse (or better!) at any time. I do ride with some pretty fit 70-some y/o riders now and then and one thing they seem to have in common is a positive attitude and a good sense of humor (kind of like Velo) If I'm really lucky maybe I'll be one of those dudes in another 15 years, as you said time will tell.

Age is not a state of mind but your state of mind can effect how you age, science proves it.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

J.B. Weld said:


> Age doesn't necessarily bring wisdom...


That's a wise statement.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

I would say if you are doing it at 70 you have proven your wisdom. Nothing against a positive attitude, btw, or against bravado either. Didn't mean to come off as critical, I turn 68 this year and that is sobering for me. Carry on...


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

bsieb said:


> I would say if you are doing it at 70 you have proven your wisdom.


As far as what I'm talking about that wouldn't prove anything one way or another, if you think it would you misunderstand me.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

^Oh, ok. So what would prove you were wise? Failure? I'm talking about cycling wisdom, btw. Specifically wisdom that keeps you cycling when you are "getting along in years."


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

bsieb said:


> ^Oh, ok. So what would prove you were wise?


Again, not claiming to be wise, in fact I said the opposite.

In a nutshell I believe that even though a positive attitude may not help it also very well might, and for sure it can't hurt. I think it can be beneficial for health, wealth, and emotional prosperity no matter what your age. Actual wise people have proved this to be true, I only plagiarized.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

J.B. Weld said:


> Age doesn't necessarily bring wisdom...


True. The day I grow up, they'll be sticking me in a box shortly after... 

As for wisdom, it's of the sort you get when you first pick up something red hot, and you think "I won't do that again" rather than the considered intelligence of the ancient philosophers.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

J.B. Weld said:


> Again, not claiming to be wise, in fact I said the opposite.
> 
> In a nutshell I believe that even though a positive attitude may not help it also very well might, and for sure it can't hurt. I think it can be beneficial for health, wealth, and emotional prosperity no matter what your age. Actual wise people have proved this to be true, I only plagiarized.


Come out and ride sometime!


----------



## Fairbanks007 (Sep 5, 2009)

J.B. Weld said:


> Yep, but hopefully on your feet instead of bedridden.


I was given a book years ago by Daeshik Kim called "The Way to Go." It's a martial arts book in which one of the points the author makes is that it is an absolute given that in our life we will experience pain. He goes on to propose that we have some choice in how we experience that pain: either in the form of hard physical training when we are young and able to withstand it, or in the form of infirmity and sickness as we age. Oddly, IIRC, he never explicitly states that physical training delays or mediates functional decline but it is certainly the point he is trying to make.

While I don't agree 100% with this view, or a few others in this book, it does give one something to think about. As a health professional working daily with the inevitable end result of physical inactivity, it's nearly always better to be active than not.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

bsieb said:


> Come out and ride sometime!


I ride just about every day.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

J.B. Weld said:


> I ride just about every day.


I mean ride with me in the Zuni Mountains, I think you would enjoy our trails!


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

bsieb said:


> I mean ride with me in the Zuni Mountains, I think you would enjoy our trails!


Sounds fun, I bet there are some great trails up there! Maybe someday.


----------



## dezzrat1 (Feb 28, 2014)

bsieb said:


> I mean ride with me in the Zuni Mountains, I think you would enjoy our trails!


Any group rides in the Zunis??


----------



## CHIEF500 (Aug 30, 2012)

2 songs hit it on the head for me.

"18 till I die"

"When I'm 64"

I keep putting the work in. Tough this year after knee replacement last year.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

CHIEF500 said:


> 2 songs hit it on the head for me.
> 
> "18 till I die"
> 
> ...


Descendants - I Don't Wanna Grow Up


----------



## RooHarris (May 11, 2011)

*71 and still going strong*



bsieb said:


> ^Ok, I guess time will tell.
> 
> Any 70+ riders care to speak up on this? I hear a lot of bravado from ~50 YOs but not much from the 70+ YO riders, who, it seems, would possess the real wisdom.


I thought I'd put in my two cents here since the question has been posed. I ride every other day with a 4th day periodically thrown in to ride w/ my wife. Due to the fact we live in a Mediterranean like environment (Nor-Cal coastal area), I can ride all year round. My annual goal is 3000+ miles/year. Still able to get in 100 to 200 miles beyond this each year so far. I've been retired for 11 years now (wish I had retired 5 years earlier-having way more fun), but enjoying being a professional bike guide in the interim. We all have it in us to ride well beyond our years. The injuries come and go (comes w/territory), but the rehab is the key to getting on the horse quickly again.

Most of the riders I get out with are younger by 10 to 15 years or so. I can keep pace with no problem often leading our group rides. Finding fellow riders with similar skill sets and goals is important. The comradery is also key to enjoying longer rides while supporting one another. We do have our off days, but peddling on is key. Listen to your inner self for clues to balance on any given day. I then will back off especially in downhill sections if it is. I rarely hold off on the climbs as climbing is a way of life here on the coast. Each ride is about 15 to 20 miles w/ 2,000' to 3,000' of elevation gain. With 125 miles of single track in the JDSF there are no shortages of good trails to ride.

Active recovery is also key. I walk on my days off. Gardening helps soothe the soul as well. Although, my gardening is well beyond weed pulling especially living in the Pygmy forest where tons of dirt must be moved to build raised garden beds. A Gorilla cart helps! No tractor in my stars, but if anyone has one to give I'd take one in a heart beat! Currently, I'm beyond 200+ yards of imported soil for my bamboo forest (business on the side -I call it_ BambooSell!_)

Nutrition is so valuable. A balance Mediterranean diet is still the best for our aging years. A good quality protein sport drink immediately after each ride is imperative. I can not stress this enough. Since I started doing this (10years ago), I recover better and enjoy the next ride more. Legs feel ready to go. Also, a couple of good IPAs at the end of the day helps with reflecting on how I spend my life. Riding the way I do allows me to eat pizza once a week. Soul food for sure! I toss a mean pie! I've been athletic since 8 and I still feel like I'm a serious 14 year old ski racer who expects to go on until I can't. I ride a mean Ibis Ripley and will spend whatever it takes to have a thoroughbred underneath me.

Life has gone faster than I had ever expected, but constantly moving is key to experiencing the fun factor that is still there...

Me at 67:


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

RooHarris said:


> I thought I'd put in my two cents here since the question has been posed. I ride every other day with a 4th day periodically thrown in to ride w/ my wife. Due to the fact we live in a Mediterranean like environment (Nor-Cal coastal area), I can ride all year round. My annual goal is 3000+ miles/year. Still able to get in 100 to 200 miles beyond this each year so far. I've been retired for 11 years now (wish I had retired 5 years earlier-having way more fun), but enjoying being a professional bike guide in the interim. We all have it in us to ride well beyond our years. The injuries come and go (comes w/territory), but the rehab is the key to getting on the horse quickly again.
> 
> Most of the riders I get out with are younger by 10 to 15 years or so. I can keep pace with no problem often leading our group rides. Finding fellow riders with similar skill sets and goals is important. The comradery is also key to enjoying longer rides while supporting one another. We do have our off days, but peddling on is key. Listen to your inner self for clues to balance on any given day. I then will back off especially in downhill sections if it is. I rarely hold off on the climbs as climbing is a way of life here on the coast. Each ride is about 15 to 20 miles w/ 2,000' to 3,000' of elevation gain. With 125 miles of single track in the JDSF there are no shortages of good trails to ride.
> 
> ...


such good, good info in this post!!! I am turning 49 next week, and hope that I can still do it like you are when I get there!!


----------



## Davide (Jan 29, 2004)

bsieb said:


> ^Ok, I guess time will tell.
> 
> Any 70+ riders care to speak up on this? I hear a lot of bravado from ~50 YOs but not much from the 70+ YO riders, who, it seems, would possess the real wisdom.


I remember passing by my 50th birthday with people saying things like "50 is the new 30" ... people can be quite delusional when it comes to aging and I was too, I think, until a got a heart attack at 57 (despite doing all the nice things described in that article).

The reality is that unavoidably your body brakes down. When it does happen depends, but it will happen. As a friend of mine said: "After fifty the bullets start flying". For many even earlier than that. And it is ok. It is built in our deepest nature and it happens to every creature on earth.

And ... it is the reason so few 70+ speak out: there are very few 70+ people left being very active sport wise!


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Davide said:


> ...As a friend of mine said: "After fifty the bullets start flying". For many even earlier than that. And it is ok. It is built in our deepest nature and it happens to every creature on earth...


I heard much the same from an older friend when I passed 40. ****, I felt old then! If only... 

The one thing I learned earlier than most was it's ok to bruise your body, but don't break it.

In my 30s I found that very few of my friends were still up for offroad on a motorbike due to the cumulation of injuries. These were the guys who just a few years earlier were having a go at me for my wheels on the ground approach, now they couldn't even do that.

I've seen the same happen with mtbs.

The point about risk is it is a probability, it can happen to you, and the problem is you don't know how big the chip you have to pay out until it goes wrong. Sometimes that chip = never ride again and a sedentary life and getting fat. Your choice.

You're right about very few 70+ being active sports wise. The organisers of the 24 hour solo world champs said they'd put on a 70+ class if enough riders put their names up. Just me so far, so it looks like i'll be competing in the 60+ class which when you consider how much you lose in that decade is like putting 10 year olds up against late teens. I may have to put gears on my bike to have a chance...


----------



## Galeforce5 (Jun 7, 2013)

Great article, and thanks for posting. I agree with most of what he says. Our bodies will always change as we age, fact of life. However, you can age well or not if you are otherwise healthy. This coming from someone who did not start to ride mountain bikes until age 57, currently age 62. Mountain biking, exercise in general and a good diet have completely changed my life. Ultimately, Father time will win, and I will lose. However, I do intend to keep the son of a gun away from me for as long as I can. The only point I would make which I have found to be very true is the old adage that the mind will quit long before the body does.

Yesterday was a case in point. I went out for my regular ride on the local trail which means 12-18 miles 1 to 2 hours. From the beginning, I felt "off" for want of a better word. I was incredibly tempted to turn around and go home. After a few minutes of contemplation, I said screw it, I'm out here, keep going. Knowing that I was off, I stayed away from some of the more difficult spots, and at one point, decided to meander off the trail and explore a little bit at a slow pace. I did discover a new branch of the local trail, a pleasant surprise, and I ended up having a very enjoyable ride. A real workout? Far from it. But still, I rode and got some exercise instead of none. It has only motivated me to attack harder tomorrow. At the end of the day, it's all about getting out there and riding.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Galeforce5 said:


> ...This coming from someone who did not start to ride mountain bikes until age 57, currently age 62. Mountain biking, exercise in general and a good diet have completely changed my life...


On the flip side, I've eaten well and ridden most of my life, and a lot since my late 40s. Getting old is changing my life.


----------



## RooHarris (May 11, 2011)

sXeXBMXer said:


> such good, good info in this post!!! I am turning 49 next week, and hope that I can still do it like you are when I get there!!


I have something more to add - Flexibility exercises are also a "must do".

When rewriting the second edition of my guidebook - "Mountain Biking the Mendocino Coast and Beyond", I developed a very painful sciatic nerve impingement. My wife has a great book called "Pain Free" by Pete Egoscue. It is entirely dedicated to rehab exercises for the entire body depending on what maybe injured. Once I started it and got passed the sciatic issues, I began to incorporate a yoga routine prior to my daily ride. Having greater flexibility has given me another leg up on my riding skills, quickness and over-all enjoyment!

Ultimately, it is all about active physical movement no matter what your age. Find something that thrills and motivates you to be active, be it: swimming, running, walking, hiking, biking or whatever it is that keeps your interest alive and CONSISTANT! A sustained elevated heart rate is important. Consistency of action/activity is the key to healthy longevity and happiness in one's life. Our current medical (sick)Care system is broken for the most part having grown up in a physician's home and watch the degradation of the message over the years. Although, for the acute medical emergencies it is good, but, completely sucks at the chronic illness needs. The pharmaceutical companies own the AMA. I propose bringing back full time (5 days/wk.) physical education to the school systems. Teach nutrition to these kids and make it a priority in Med schools as well!

Meanwhile, we need to be cognizant of our own bodies if we are to enjoy the life we have been given. Like brushing your teeth, habituated exercise! Now, go out and ride your ass off! Most of all: IT'S ABOUT HAVING FUN....!


----------



## RooHarris (May 11, 2011)

Velobike said:


> True. The day I grow up, they'll be sticking me in a box shortly after...
> 
> As for wisdom, it's of the sort you get when you first pick up something red hot, and you think "I won't do that again" rather than the considered intelligence of the ancient philosophers.


Tom Robbins once said," Adults are just Big kids who forgot how to play!"


----------



## PierreR (May 17, 2012)

Getting old is much more than a state of mind, its fact. If you are still approaching biking like a 20 year old after 50 you are a sitting duck for an education in exceeding insurance deductibles.
It isn't so much thinking young but thinking positive and accepting the limitations you might have. Acceptance opens the doors to opportunities to enhance your experience in other creative and mentally satisfying ways. The one attribute that I see as the strongest indicator of an active lifestyle late in life is persistence. 
I am a youngster at 63 in the group that I bike with three days a week. Everything still works without compromises even though I may hurt. I have thus far had no major health issues. I don't believe that humans were meant in any way to be pain free all the time. I am the only one in the group that still does some single track. 

We range in age from a young 63 all the way to 92. Average age is in the upper 70's. When you ride with us you had better be ready to up your game and not feel sympathetic. Most of the group are well above average on attitude and persistence. Staying healthy is not necessarily in the cards. Over half are 5 year stage 4 cancer survivors, breast, pancreatic, liver, colon, esophagus and melanoma. Many have had more than one heart attack, joint replacements are a regular occurrence. We even have one 80 year old type one diabetic since his teens. Electric assist is essential for some of our riders. None of them complain or whine. 

If they are not in the hospital, attending a funeral or visiting a doctor you can pretty much guarantee that they will be showing up as if sentence to life without parole. Real persistence in the face of adversity and that is the single most important trait as far as I can tell. Its so easy to call off a day when you are tired and don't feel up to it.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

RooHarris said:


> The pharmaceutical companies own the AMA.


A retired pharmacist told me the exact same thing last night at a party.



RooHarris said:


> I propose bringing back full time (5 days/wk.) physical education to the school systems. Teach nutrition to these kids and make it a priority in Med schools as well!


I agree 100%. My son (16) is taking an online Health and a Fitness class this summer. I've been pretty impressed with them. The Health class had a section on how advertisers use various propaganda messages to push "quick fixes". For the Fitness class, all the kids get heart rate monitors and tie it to an app to record their workouts along with running a timed mile, push up, etc to establish a baseline to see how much they improve. It also has "classroom" aspects and quizzes.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

RooHarris said:


> ...I propose bringing back full time (5 days/wk.) physical education to the school systems...


There's a primary school in Scotland that has a policy that every kid has to do a mile a day round the playground. They can walk or they can run, but the mile has to be done.

The kids love it.

Apparently there are no fat kids now, and behaviour in class is much better. Other schools are adopting it as a policy too.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

Thanks all for taking the time and sharing great information and insights.

I'm old enough to be expected to know this stuff and not disciplined enough to do all correct or well but at least the knowing is there.

I hope I can improve incrementally like baby steps.

More better foods/diet habits, exercise/workout and that sort. I've been fortunate to have had good health and now approaching 57 this fall, I know I need to step things up a bit and be assertive. I feel lucky to be my age, 5'11 at 168 -172# because I really haven't worked at it, thus it's a good head start in my mind for getting fit and in shape.
Grampa day care keeps me busy helping the kids a few times a week, working nights is a bit of trick to interact with family and getting the right amount of sleep, or things done *and* getting out to ride is but one or two times a week. We do make it strong, fun and rewarding though.

My bike is about 55 lbs now and growing. I intend to keep the gear on it as we three pack, tune, refine and test 'stuff' for a bike trip soon. I know pealing that beast up- up- up- as we ride the 6600, 6800 and 7000-9000 ranges is helping me get stronger.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Velobike said:


> There's a primary school in Scotland that has a policy that every kid has to do a mile a day round the playground. They can walk or they can run, but the mile has to be done.
> 
> The kids love it.
> 
> Apparently there are no fat kids now, and behaviour in class is much better. Other schools are adopting it as a policy too.


I would imagine the behavior thing improves b/c the kids burn off energy; they build endorphins in their brain that keeps them awake in the classroom, and it allows them to socialize for the time it takes to do it.

I teach at 3 different middle schools. 2 of the 3 have recess for the 1st-5th graders, one does not. The one without recess has twice as many problems with discipline/ADD type situations etc. The kids get a 10 minute "break" every hour and a half, but that happens in the classroom. This is crazy to me. The school believes that "it gets them ready to pay attenion in HS and college"...no freakin' way


----------



## ASCTLC (Sep 29, 2010)

This is an awesome thread with so much wisdom from those who've travelled the age path before some of us! I haven't been mtn biking very long at all, just a few years, and the lessons some of you covey are coming at me pretty damned fast. Faster than I'm learning unfortunately...but I'll get there...if I don't kill myself first.

Galeforce5 hits on a point that I'm learning the hard way, I can feel I'm off but I'm too stubborn to step back a notch to keep my ride reasonable. I knew the day I crashed hard and broke myself (3 weeks ago now) that I was waaaay off. I couldn't trackstand for even a couple seconds in the garage the night before, I had missed a turn I should have easily made earlier that day, I crashed off the side of a hill during very low speed rock garden area I've never been able to ride clean any previous attempt, and yet I flew down a twisty section I'd never ridden before and punched my ticket for a ride to the emergency room and surgery for reassembly. My summer is now shot. 

At 54 I too easily recognize how much a decade has slowed me down but the perspective is I still more than hold my own over the majority of the population my age...it's all in the perspective.

I hope one day to better learn from you who've gone before me and stop with this silly hard headed approach to learn lessons the hard way. We would all likely be better off to be smarter this way so we can be posting in our 60s and 70s like others posting above.


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

Mr Pig said:


> Work out, stay fit, die anyway.


True but your far more likely to make it to the bathroom on your own right up until you die.

Three things to remember as you grow old:

Never pass up a bathroom,
Never waste a hard on,
and never trust a fart....


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Osco said:


> Never pass up a bathroom,
> Never waste a hard on,
> and never trust a fart....


Billy Connolly


----------



## Reconnaissanceman (Oct 4, 2018)

Bikes are a good way to stay young inside and out.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Reconnaissanceman said:


> Bikes are a good way to stay young inside and out.


unless you crash.


----------



## ASCTLC (Sep 29, 2010)

^^^ Truth!!


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Velobike said:


> ....You're right about very few 70+ being active sports wise. The organisers of the 24 hour solo world champs said they'd put on a 70+ class if enough riders put their names up. Just me so far, so it looks like i'll be competing in the 60+ class which when you consider how much you lose in that decade is like putting 10 year olds up against late teens. I may have to put gears on my bike to have a chance...


Well, I put gears on my bike for the race and settled in for the long grind. Trouble was it was a course more suited to full suspension and I brought a rigid bike. 

All was going fine until I injured my knee, lots of blood, two 5-6cm gashes, but the real problem was the blow to the knee. All's well now though. If there had been an appropriate age class, I would probably MTFUed, but there was no point for no gain (and probably better for my recovery  )

Still did better than one of the elite riders though.


----------

